# Switching from Variable Rate to Tracker Rate



## cmartin (24 Apr 2007)

I have an LTV of 25%. My mortgage with PTSB is based on the standard variable rate of 5.2%APR.

Can I simply switch to a PTSB tracker rate by writing to them?

House is valued at €360k so based on the interest rates on the ptsb website I could be on a tracker rate of 4.6%APR.

Have not called ptsb yet but wanted an opinion please.


----------



## LDFerguson (24 Apr 2007)

Yes PTSB should switch your rate on request.  

Liam D. Ferguson
www.ferga.com


----------

